# Remember this one, Frank ???



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Here is a new version.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, I do. That's the critter Jegu was calling S. gibbus. Isn't that the one sold as a "Catarina" or something like that? From what've I researched on that name, the epithet is applicable to S. marginatus. Certainly is not that fish.







But that tail doesn't look too complete. Is that dark pigment all over the caudal fin or is that a border?


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Here's the same fish (7") few weeks after its arrival (see how colors are not that intense) :









I still have no idea of what it could be, hope it helps cause I'm very interested as well


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Adrian, since you have the fish in front of you, what is that sticking out in the belly region near the anal opening? Are those spines?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

A few years ago, Dr. Fink suggested S. gibbus when he looked at this picture....

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. gibbus was described from the Rio Araguia. Is that where the fish is from? I seem to recall you saying the fish was from Belem or exported from there?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is the Jegu descriptive image work.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the fish described on the right look more like Rhoms. On the left - not as rhom-like to me, more compressus-like????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those who have not looked at OPEFE, here is the actual field image of S. gibbus.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

> S. gibbus was described from the Rio Araguia. Is that where the fish is from? I seem to recall you saying the fish was from Belem or exported from there?


When I was in Central Brasil on the upper Rio Araguaia (Town of Aruana, near Goiania), I saw nothing of anything that looked like this. However, the Araguaia runs north about 1,400 miles, and empties into the Tocatins, which empties into the Atlantic almost at the same point that the Amazon empties into the Atlantic, at the city of Belem. The fish in question in my earlier picture was exported from Belem, which would support it coming from the Araguaia, or its drainage into the Tocatina.

THis particular shipper is much further to the east, which would support a slightly larger distribution, which to my mind, is quite plausible.

I will get specific collection location.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> Adrian, since you have the fish in front of you, what is that sticking out in the belly region near the anal opening? Are those spines?


Honestly I don't remember, I'll have a look tonight...

Here are 2 old closer pics for the moment :



















BTW about s. gibbus, do you remember this pic I send you few month ago ? 6", smaller spots and kind of very elongated rhombeus... You first thought was s. gibbus. But those 2 fish are totally different







Does it bring something new (except more confusion) ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BTW about s. gibbus, do you remember this pic I send you few month ago ? 6", smaller spots and kind of very elongated rhombeus... You first thought was s. gibbus. But those 2 fish are totally different *Does it bring something new (except more confusion) ?*


When it concerns S. rhombeus........yah, I hate their growth morphology as much as some Pristobrycon.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Those pics of the 'gibbus' look alot like the Irritans except the tail fin.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

it looks like one of thoese things poking out of the stomach is a fin, like the midsection of the fish there is a small fin, you can see it clearly in the second picture...i don't remember ever seeing something like that on anything.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been looking at the reflection of the belly on the tank bottom. You know this fish could be something as simple as S. marginatus. Fink hasn't replied to me and it could be he's stumped as well. The Jegu S. gibbus looks like similar to the one's following that odd p.


----------

